# will a 4ghz processor be ever commercially manufactured?



## supersaiyan (Dec 27, 2004)

hi guys. i read this article in digit quoted gigahertz is dead. i was just thinking  would we ever have a 4 ghz processor ? its like the future of gigahertz is just till 3.2


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 27, 2004)

ok 2 things:
1. the highest speed so far is 3.8GHz....intel sez it will stop now...and not push 4 4GHz
2. i dont think they wills top at this unless they come up with some other technology that will nullify the effects of a higher clock speed...

but ppl have already been running existing processors at 4GHz+
the gigahertz is not dead!!!!

PS: at least i hope not!!!


----------



## theraven (Dec 27, 2004)

the situation is kinda dicey
that article only meant to say that the myth of more gigahertz means better performance is dead
and that no longer will the chip makers be aiming at higher ghz
that doesnt mean they will not be manufacturin it
if its achievable they will do ti
but as for now intels 4ghz project is dead ... officially
tho 3.2 isnt the max ... 3.8 is available ! tho not freely and easily


----------



## indro (Dec 28, 2004)

4 ghz will be produced by intel when they solve the issues they have better thermal solutions and leakages in their transistors which in turn reduces their efficiency , intel in on the move on a new type of insulation technology called HiMetalK for their transistors  , well hopefully they will come up with a solution , maybe a BTX board , *www.watch.impress.co.jp/akiba/hotline/20041225/etc_btxp4560j.html   , BTX  = Balanced Technology Extended 

Fingers Crossed  8)


----------



## geek_rohit (Dec 28, 2004)

Well definately not. Even if Intel has dropped the 4GHz plans for now be assured that they are going to release the CPU when they sort out all the issues coming between their way in making the 4GHz monster. Untill then just to satisfy the market competition with AMD, Intel has planned to release the dual core Prescotts. Nevertheless after sometime maybe even end of this year, we might just see a 4GHz CPU. But it surely will at some point of time.


----------



## indro (Dec 28, 2004)

hey  rohit , you maybe a hardcore Intel Fan , but releasing a 4 ghz processor at the end of the year is a little more optimistic


----------



## geek_rohit (Dec 28, 2004)

Hey I did say *MIGHT!!*. I meant there is a possibility, we can't be sure. One word though will the GPU manufactures face such a problem too.


----------



## [poWer] (Dec 28, 2004)

When Centrino wud b released 4 desktops on LGA775 it wud bring Prescott and Athlon64s to their knees. Allow the time to bring these.


----------



## pimpom (Dec 28, 2004)

The original question was whether there would EVER be a 4 GHz CPU. I remember reading in a technical journal a long time ago that technology was nearing a dead end because they were approaching the theoretical physical limit (not practical engineering limit) of size reduction for individual transistors and other components in an IC.

I don't remember exactly when I read that, but it was many years ago, long before the 1 GHz barrier was crossed. Look at where we are now - 3GHz CPUs are commonplace. It would be shortsighted to predict that a 4GHz processor will always be out of reach. They just have not found the right technique yet.


----------



## the_apocalypse (Dec 28, 2004)

the heat thing is kinda fishy. thyre plannin to make processor made of diamonds(THATS RITE). diamonds have a MUCH higher melting point that silicon or whatever. its intial cost wil be massive, but once they start mass producing the cost come down. and thyre also working on man made diamonds or something. this has alredy been tested by some scietist dude somewheree in da us or uk or something. they say 10 - 15 yers for diamond processors to be ot. or something along that line.


----------



## indro (Dec 28, 2004)

yup , dimond is now being considered , but for now Intel is scratching on HiMetalK


----------



## Kratos (Dec 29, 2004)

I think Intel has seriously started considering about Hyper Threading which would be more viable.


----------



## funkymonkey (Dec 29, 2004)

well we surely will see 4Ghz in future. No question about that.
But for now the most viable option is dual core CPUs which AMD and Intel both are working on.
AMD has confirmed Dual core Athlon 64 S939 CPU for this year release.
INtel should also release dual core LGS775 CPU by this year end Q4.
The whole R&D is focused on this factor and thats why they have stopped pusing for Ghz battle.


----------



## Santosh Halemani (Dec 29, 2004)

i think the next to come is the dual core processors with the memeory controller in them to speed up the bandwidth and to complete more processes in the given time.now, amd  comes with the inbuilt controller and intel with the dual processing power.they both will try to put it their coming 
processors.


----------



## rohanbee (Dec 29, 2004)

I dont know what you guys are talking about??? *INTEL IS NOT GOING TO BRING OUT A 4.0GHZ PROCESSOR*, 

a lot of sites have also released this information long ago .............
*www.anandtech.com/cpuchipsets/showdoc.aspx?i=2256

However dual core processor technology will restart at 2.8ghz again and will most likely get up to 4.0 ghz. The above article will give you a good insight into intels roadmap for the future !!!


----------



## liquid_nitrogen88 (Dec 29, 2004)

thats true indeed
intel has gone the amd way right now with their focus now on performance rating rather than the GHz manthra
intel has made it clear that with the existing technology,they cant bring out a CPU with 4Ghz or above as its goin to generate a lot of heat
rather they r goin 2 focus on bringing out multicore CPUs aimed ay ending the upper hand being gained by amd right now
any way it will be party time for all computer geeks next year......


----------



## gxsaurav (Dec 29, 2004)

Weather it is Intel or AMD, they will be bringing 4 GHz CPU in the future for sure

Till now they have found that to increse the performance of a Chipis to increse the cache as clock speed isn't giving any more performance, but it also has it's drawbacks, as big die size & more heat discipted

There is a limit till which they can add more cache, it's not like they can Add 512 MB cache in a CPU, this will result in a really high heat flow, they will soon find a point at which incresing cache won't help so again they will need to increse the clock speed


----------



## supersaiyan (Dec 30, 2004)

i think 4 ghz processor will not be produced for the masses. only those who are able to afford good cooling solutions(liquid nitrogen  ). i think they will go forward with dual processing. and amd will not be behind. that's for sure.


----------



## liquid_nitrogen88 (Dec 30, 2004)

> Weather it is Intel or AMD, they will be bringing 4 GHz CPU in the future for sure


Right now intel has conclusively stated that they rnt goin 2 bring out 4GHz
AMD has never paid much attention to the GHz tag



> only those who are able to afford good cooling solutions(liquid nitrogen  ).


    well buddy,i'm counting on that only...


----------



## goobimama (Jan 1, 2005)

*I love GHz!!!*

I love Ghz, it gave me great pain to see the CPU clock stuck at 3.2 Ghz. and now it had given me great happiness since the 3.8 Ghz. And again sadness that intel has scrapped the 4 Ghz.

If they have a heating problem, why can't they like make a CPU the size of 4 inches or something. There would be a larger area and head would be dissapitated.....I mean, desktops are big enough to house a 4-5 inch processor...

Anyway, why am I complaining, I am stuck here with a 1.6 Ghz, which is quite nice, I must say...

Milind


----------



## theraven (Jan 1, 2005)

u really need to break the "gigaherts myth" by reading the article in digit
anyways the name of the game is "miniaturising"
using VLSI ( Very Lage Scale Integration )
Integration of MORE features in LESS space
according to ur suggestion then we should go back to the "vaccuum tube" age .. well size wise atleast
to dissipate heat
a computer the size of a room should be enuff to keep the temperatures down i think


----------



## nikhilesh (Jan 2, 2005)

there definitely WILL be a 4GHz proccy for the masses.just 4 yrs ago we wud hav thot that a 3GHz proccy requires liquid nitrogen but that is not the case.new ways of cooling will come up.

also at the rate the speeds r increasing its just a matter of time wen we see a new 4 GHZ proccy come out.


----------



## pimpom (Jan 2, 2005)

80 years ago, the aircraft industry was struggling to produce 300-hp engines. 20 years later 3000-hp engines were common, and there is even one 15,000-hp engine used on a Russian aircraft. The 4 GHz barrier is a temporary one and it will take much less than 20 yrs to break that barrier.

I have no access to the internal policies of Intel or AMD, but I am sure that Intel has abandoned the 4 GHz processor only for the immediate future. Intel has finally admitted that clock speed is not the be-all and end-all, but other optimisations PLUS a high clock speed is still very desireable.

Heat is wasted energy (except where the primary object is heating). An audio amplifier has about 50% efficiency, meaning that about half of the consumed power goes to the speakers to be converted to sound, while the other half is wasted as heat and has to be dissipated. The theoretical maximum efficiency of an analogue audio amplifier is 78%, and a very efficient practical design may have an efficiency of 65%, wasting only 35%, so that much less heat has to be dissipated.

One direction the CPU manufacturers can take is to waste as little energy as possible at the same clock speed.

To carry the analogy further, a switched-mode audio amplifier can have an efficiency of upto 90% so that only 10% is wasted as heat, requiring MUCH less cooling.



			
				theraven said:
			
		

> a computer the size of a room should be enuff to keep the temperatures down i think


  "My" first computer was an IBM mainframe whose memory banks alone took up space the size of a small office !


----------



## geek_rohit (Jan 3, 2005)

pimpom said:
			
		

> 80 years ago, the aircraft industry was struggling to produce 300-hp engines. 20 years later 3000-hp engines were common, and there is even one 15,000-hp engine used on a Russian aircraft. The 4 GHz barrier is a temporary one and it will take much less than 20 yrs to break that barrier.


Well said mate. Ofcourse its a temporary barrier. After the heat issues are sorted out. We will definately see a 4GHz monster. Who would have thought anyways 10-15 years back that there would be a 3GHz processor (Forget Moore's Law for a moment). You can't be so sure about the future of technology. Who knows by 2050 we might even have newer processor technologies like the optical processor. So lets hope for the best. Till then HAPPY COMPUTING


----------

